# Bridging my wireless and local area connection...



## Dj19Xero316 (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay... My router is across my house. I have no way of running a cable from there to my X360. What I used to do (before my recent format) was run a cable from my laptop (which catches wireless) to my X360 (a few feet away). I then bridged my wireless and local area connection. It used to work perfectly. I even did it on my sisters laptop (except she's running Vista and I'm running XP) and it was working fine.

But for some reason, whenever I bridge the connection on my laptop, the wireless disconnects and refuses to connect. I can connect just fine when I take the wireless off of the bridge, but when I put it right back on, it disconnects. Does anyone know why this is happening, or what I can do to fix it?

Long story short, I wanna bridge my wireless and local area connection. Everytime I bridge, it disconnects the wireless. It won't connect til I take it off the bridge.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


Then let's see this with the wireless connected, but bridging disabled.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


Finally, exactly how do you create the network bridge? Blow by blow if you please. :smile:


----------



## tay0723 (Aug 20, 2008)

Browsing the forums, I ran into this question, and it is basically the exact same question I have. I have a 20gb PS3 with no wireless adapater, only ethernet. So, I want to run a bridge thru my laptop and a ethernet cord from it to my PS3. I selected my LAN and wireless connections and right+click create bridge. Once I do that, my internet connection will no longer work. It will sometimes say I am connected to my wireless router (which is in another room, but I can have access too if needed) and also it will sometimes say "Not Connected" but either way I have to remove it from the bridge to have internet access. I did the steps you listed in your response and heres what i got in my CMD window:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Tay Sal>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Taylor
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : austin.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : austin.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-A6-15-46
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.93.41.127
24.93.41.128
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 20, 2008 5:28:44 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 21, 2008 5:28:44 PM


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-3A-CF-B8

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : austin.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-A6-15-46
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.93.41.127
24.93.41.128

C:\Documents and Settings\Tay Sal>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What does the IPCONFIG look like if you remove the bridge configuration?

You seem to have two instances of the wireless adapter, that's pretty curious.


----------



## tay0723 (Aug 20, 2008)

That was with the wireless connection unbridged, but i just deleted the bridge alltogether and unplugged the ethernet cord, and got this:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Tay Sal>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Taylor
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : austin.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : austin.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-A6-15-46
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.93.41.127
24.93.41.128
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 20, 2008 6:15:35 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 21, 2008 6:15:35 PM


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-3A-CF-B8

C:\Documents and Settings\Tay Sal>


----------



## ryanfriz (Sep 28, 2009)

Same here it just disconnects when i do the bridge??



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan Frizzell>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : winxp
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ed.shawcable.net

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ed.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G Portable USB Adap
ter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F8-27-8B-E5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : *************
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.59.184.13
64.59.184.15
64.59.190.242
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 27, 2009 6:53:53 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 28, 2009 6:53:53 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan >


----------



## bcwebb73 (Oct 14, 2009)

Try this:

1) Make sure your bridge is currently active

2) Open the command prompt

3) type: "netsh bridge show a"

- This will list your adapters and whether they are forcing the bridge or not.

- Take note of which one your wireless adapter is (Should be #1 or #2)

- If your wireless adapter is set to disabled or unknown, we need to enable it, and if your wired adapter is enabled, we need to disable it.

4) Go back to command prompt, type: "netsh bridge set a 2 e", where 2 is the number of the adapter you want to enable (my wireless is number 2, if yours is #1, use netsh bridge set a 1 e). This will enable your wireless adapter.

- If your wired adapter is enabled, type "netsh bridge set a 1 d", again if your wired adapter is number 2, then use 2 instead of one.

- Now type "netsh bridge show a", and if your wireless adapter is enabled and your wired adapter is disabled or "unknown", you are good to go. Close the command prompt and try out your connection. If it still does not work, then restart your computer and the device connected to the bridge and then you should be good to go assuming you turned off your firewalls, etc.


----------



## monicajae (Jun 30, 2010)

well this works, for about a minute-literally. i did everything connected my xbox, got xbox live for the first time ever doing this without rearranging everything so as to not piss off my dad, and then i was not able to get live connectivity again. what the hell. my bridge works but i cannot seem to connect to live. why? no firewalls, nothing. turned off all security in router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This is an old Thread, please create your own Thread if you wish and someone will be helping you.


monicajae said:


> well this works, for about a minute-literally. i did everything connected my xbox, got xbox live for the first time ever doing this without rearranging everything so as to not piss off my dad, and then i was not able to get live connectivity again. what the hell. my bridge works but i cannot seem to connect to live. why? no firewalls, nothing. turned off all security in router.


Thread Closed!


----------

